# Quantity VS Quality



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

So can an LD person be wonderful in bed, Enjoy the present moment. Love to orgasm, Be exciting, Be in Charge, Be your everything in bed. But just not demand sex in their life?? Meaning can the Quality be high and the Quantity low. Or do they tent to roll like Bad Quantity and bad Quality. Every relationship is different I know for me its High Quality But low Quantity which is rather hard to except. Our there more LD people who are just lame with the whole thing ???


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

"for me its High Quantity But low Quantity"

I assume you mean high quantity low quality?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Practice makes perfect.

That said, once you learn how to be good, you can still be good even if it's seldom. However, if you're not into it when you do, that will detract from whatever skill you possess.

I suspect most LD people are also poor lovers, unless the LD is a recent phenomenon due to hormones or illness.

It is also possible to have BOTH quantity and quality, of course (but not with an LD person) - they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Excuse me for being graphic, but...

If a man doesn't have sex or masturbate for a week, it certainly doesn't take much action before he releases. If you are doing it regularly, daily or every 2 or 3 days, he'll be able to hold out much longer...like pretty much as long as we want...like if you've had sex 3 days straight, by the third day we can easily perform any and all positions and then put it where ever she wants it, on command, or even choose not to at all (though that's rare).

What I'm getting at is the sex is longer and often more adventurous and wild, and my partner has "multiples" if we have been having regular sessions. 

So women who ration out sex like it's freekin holy water, you're probably not getting the best your husband can give it to you. If you also have a problem with him looking at porn and beating-off, expect even worse results in the sack, because he'll likely get off much quicker...too excited and "needing" to release.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

tulsy said:


> Excuse me for being graphic, but...
> 
> If a man doesn't have sex or masturbate for a week, it certainly doesn't take much action before he releases. If you are doing it regularly, daily or every 2 or 3 days, he'll be able to hold out much longer...like pretty much as long as we want...like if you've had sex 3 days straight, by the third day we can easily perform any and all positions and then put it where ever she wants it, on command, or even choose not to at all (though that's rare).
> 
> ...


For some LDs, the quicker the better. Then they can move on to more important things. I'm not one of those LDs however. I find that I feel satisfied for a longer period of time after a long lovemaking session. Meanwhile my H would be ready to go again after a couple of days. We need longer to recharge it seems...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

tulsy said:


> So women who ration out sex like it's freekin holy water


:rofl:


----------

